# Chaine hifi iPod



## Mudy (6 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

je cherche a acheter une micro chaine avec un iPod dock, pour pouvoir me réveiller avec mon iPod le matin, mais en gardant la possibilité d'écouter des Cds et la radio. 

J'ai lu pas mal de topics sur le forum et j'ai vu soit des conseils sur les iPod dock station, ou que la plupart des gens utilisent leur mac relier a des enceintes. Je ne suis pas aussi exigeante au niveau du sond.. (Bon pas un son pourri non plus!)

J'en ai vu plusieurs, et je voulais un avis? Le probleme c'est que dans la plupart des descriptions, il n'y a rien sur une fonction réveil....? Mais j'imagine que si la chaine hifi possede un ipod dock c'est possible?

http://www.amazon.fr/Philips-Microc...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241626284&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.fr/LG-FA163-Micro...6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241626284&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-CMT-BX70DBi-Micro-System-Built/dp/tech-data/B001C9470W/ref=de_a_smtd

http://www.amazon.co.uk/JVC-UXLP5B-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241619892&sr=8-1

Le probleme avec ces chaines hifi, c'est que je les trouve moches...  J'aime bien celle-ci, mais bon elle n'est plus vraiment compact
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/iPod/Scott_i-WXH80.html


----------



## PoMMop (9 Mai 2009)

moi j' ai opter pour un Home Cinema et je ne suis pas déçu 

apres sa depend la place dont tu dispose !

la fonction reveil est dispo sur pas mal de HC et en plus tu profite des watts " 1kW " 
en ce qui me concerne 

mon budget etait des 300 et en negociant  je m' en suis tiré pour 239

pour ce qui concerne le dock ipod, je ne pense pas qu'il soit dispo sur les HC
mais en achetant un cable auxiliaire sa fait tres bien l' affaire


----------



## Mudy (12 Mai 2009)

Bnjour,

merci pour cette réponse.

Oui, j'aurais du sans doute le préciser, mais la taille et le budget son importamt. D'oú le choix d'une mini-chaine, sous la barre des 200...

Si quelqu'un a un avis entre les modeles que j'avais selectionné plus haut... ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (13 Mai 2009)

Salut!

Ben je hasarde une réponse, mais je connais pas ces modèles, j'ai juste furreté...

Les infos fournies sur le JVC sont assez courtes. J'écarte d'office le Sony, marque totalement surestimée dans l'audio (la vidéo je dis pas, mais dans l'audio ils sont éléphantesques et trop chers pour ce que c'est...).

Avec le LG, mon oreille sonne l'alarme en lisant qu'il intègre un subwoofer d'office... pour une mini-chaîne aussi compacte, ca semble surréaliste et inutile, voire néfaste pour le rendu du son...

Je plaiderais donc pour le Philips, qui semble correct - sur le papier, donc. Il n'est plus sur le site de Philips France donc je n'arrive pas à voir s'il comprend la fonction réveil, mais les modèles proposés ofrent tous cette fonction - attention, pas à partir de l'iPod: le CD ou la radio. Il y a notamment ce modèle amusant:
http://www.consumer.philips.com/con.../_productid_MCM138D_12_FR_CONSUMER/MCM138D-12

Sinon, n'oublie pas que tu peux aussi acheter une chaîne/mini chaîne et y connecter ton iPod par un dock. Le dock

http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/MB125G/B?fnode=MTY1NDA0OQ&mco=MjE0NTAzNw

coûte dans les 40 , et il se connecte à n'importe quelle chaîne par prise cinch.

Avantage: en mettant un tout petit plus de sous, tu peux t'offrir une jolie chaîne ou mini-chaîne de constructeurs sérieux (Philips, de nouveau, ou Onkyo par exemple), avec un meilleur son, et l'iPod en plus! Un brin plus coûteux mais avantageux sur la durée!


----------



## Mudy (14 Mai 2009)

Salut, 

ah merci beaucoup pour cette réponse!

J'allais justement opter pour un modele Sony,  parce que j'en entends toujours du bien.... Mais je vais revoir mon choix.



BlueVelvet a dit:


> Il n'est plus sur le site de Philips France donc je n'arrive pas à voir s'il comprend la fonction réveil, mais les modèles proposés ofrent tous cette fonction - attention, pas à partir de l'iPod: le CD ou la radio.
> 
> Sinon, n'oublie pas que tu peux aussi acheter une chaîne/mini chaîne et y connecter ton iPod par un dock. Le dock
> 
> ...



Ah oui, c'est le soucis: je voulais une chaine hifi avec la fonction réveil pour l'ipod, pour éviter d'avoir une chaine hifi, et un dock ipod séparé qui fasse réveil..... Mais c'est peut etre la meilleure solution. 

Je viens aussi de voir sur le site la critique d'une chaine ipod: http://www.igen.fr/fr/labo/8184/, c'est peut etre la solution?

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## fandipod (17 Mai 2009)

Moi j'ai une très bonne station d'accueil pour toi :http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6504/xtrememac-luna-radio-reveil-pour-ipod-et-iphone.html.

Profites-en si elle t'intéresse elle est moins cher en ce moment..


----------



## Mudy (19 Mai 2009)

fandipod a dit:


> Moi j'ai une très bonne station d'accueil pour toi :http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6504/xtrememac-luna-radio-reveil-pour-ipod-et-iphone.html.
> 
> Profites-en si elle t'intéresse elle est moins cher en ce moment..



Oui j'avais déja vu que tu recommandais ca dans une autre discussion, mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche, j'ai besoin d'une chaine pour lire les CDs aussi... Merci quand meme.


----------



## BlueVelvet (19 Mai 2009)

... il y a encore ceci, peut-être:

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...ems/model.SC-EN38.A_11002_7000000000000005702

La marque est plutôt recommandable, même si elle plus active sur la vidéo/DVD...

Elle est proposée dans les 150 sur certains sites.


----------



## Paeleben (25 Juin 2009)

Je crois que je vais prendre la chaîne du premier lien de cette discussion. Elle me semble vraiment bien pour son prix et la puissance d'écoute est intéressante.

Quelqu'un aurait-il des critiques quant à ce choix ? J'ai vu des bons avis sur ce produit mais peut-être que cette chaîne a des points négatifs que je n'aurais pas vus.


----------

